# I am back :)



## Emilysmummie (4 Okt. 2017)

*Hallo meine Lieben,

über ein Jahr war ich nicht hier   mir fehlte ganz einfach die Zeit, um mich hier sehen zu lassen  werde mich erstmal n bisl durchlesen, was es alles neues gibt. *


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2017)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *Hallo meine Lieben,
> 
> über ein Jahr war ich nicht hier   mir fehlte ganz einfach die Zeit, um mich hier sehen zu lassen  werde mich erstmal n bisl durchlesen, was es alles neues gibt. *



Willkommen zurück, wie viele neue Themen? Würde mich ja mal interessieren


----------



## weazel32 (4 Okt. 2017)

Welcome back


----------



## Emilysmummie (4 Okt. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Willkommen zurück, wie viele neue Themen? Würde mich ja mal interessieren



*86023*


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Okt. 2017)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *86023*



Holy Shit , da haste erst mal was zu tun


----------



## Emilysmummie (4 Okt. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Holy Shit , da haste erst mal was zu tun



ich hab ja Zeit


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Okt. 2017)

Hab dich zwar noch nie hier gesehen 

aber welcome back


----------



## General (4 Okt. 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen zurück wink2


----------



## krawutz (5 Okt. 2017)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> ich hab ja Zeit



Klar, kannst dich ja dann in einem Jahr mal wieder melden.
Ein Teufelskreis !:devil:


----------



## Max100 (5 Okt. 2017)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> *86023*



sag nur du hast sie gezählt 


Aber erst mal willkommen zurück, und übernimm dich nicht.


----------



## Franzlee (10 Okt. 2017)

Welcome back  war auch ein Jahr nicht mehr hier und finde meine alten login nicht mehr. Erstmal 20 posts grinden um wieder alles in vollem Umfang zu genießen


----------



## Roland150 (24 Okt. 2017)

Auch von mir ein: "Willkommen im Forum!"
LG
Roland


----------

